# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Artikel: Tandplak en gewrichten

## evitalien

Tandplak is een kleverig laagje dat zich bevindt op de tanden en kiezen. Dit laagje wordt gevormd door speekseleiwitten en bacteriën. Tanden moeten dagelijks goed gepoetst worden om dit laagje er af te poetsen. Als dit niet (goed) gebeurt kan de tandplak een ontsteking veroorzaken op de rand van het tandvlees. Deze tandvleesontsteking (gingivitis) kan zich verder uitbreiden naar het kaakbot, welke onder het tandvlees gelegen is. Dit noemen we parodontitis.

*Parodontitis*
Parodontitis is pijnloos, waardoor veel mensen helemaal niet door hebben dat ze hier aan lijden. Als parodontitis niet wordt behandeld kan dit uiteindelijk het kaakbot aantasten. Het is inmiddels bewezen dan mensen die lijden aan een reumatische artritis ook vaak last hebben van een parodontitis. Overigens is ook het omgekeerde aangetoond.
De bacteriën die in de tandplak zitten maken een eiwit aan. Het lichaam ziet dit eiwit als lichaamsvreemd en maakt hier tegen een antistof aan. Deze antistof zet mogelijk de afweerreactie tegen het eigen lichaam aan. Bij steeds meer aandoeningen blijkt er een verband te bestaan met parodontitis, waaronder reumatische artritis.

----------


## Marleen

Interessant, nooit geweten eigenlijk...

Wat is er het beste tegen te doen?

----------


## evitalien

Het is belangrijk om de immuun response van het lichaam te stimuleren. Dus naast goed poetsen en flossen is het belangrijk voldoende beweging te nemen en uiteraard gezonde volwaardige voeding te eten aangevuld met een anti-oxidanten complex.


Groet,


Evitalien


Uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## jok

Ik ga 2x per jaar voor controle naar de tandarts gecombineerd met de mondhygiëniste.
Dit omdat ik , naast verkeerd staande tanden, ondanks 3x per dag poetsen en flossen snel last heb van plak.
Niemand heeft me ooit kunnen vertellen hoe ik toch zo veel plak aan maak. Aan mijn voeding kan het niet liggen. Frisdranken en zoete vruchtensappen gebruik ik niet. De suikerpot hoef ik maar zelden aan te vullen.
Ik gebruik wel veel medicijnen voor mijn handicap/ziekte.

Tip hoe ik van het snel aanmaken van plak...... zijn natuurlijk van harte welkom.

Groetjes, Joke

----------


## evitalien

Slik je voedingssupplementen? Onze voeding is al lang niet meer toereikend. De bodem is uitgeput, er worden bestrijdingsmiddelen gebruikt. De dieren krijgen preventief antibiotica. Er wordt aan de voeding geur-, kleur-, en smaakstoffen toegevoegd. Voedingsmiddelen worden bestraald. Kortom ons eten is armer aan voedingsstoffen en rijker aan allerlei ongewenste toevoegingen. Dit alles belast het lichaam. 

Ik begrijp van jou dat je veel medicijnen gebruikt omdat je een ziekte/handicap hebt. Dan is de behoefte aan extra voedingsstoffen nog meer aanwezig. Kun je iets meer vertellen over de medicijnen?


Groetjes,


Evitalien

Uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## jok

Ik gebruik morfine tabletten en pleister, ontstekingsremmers, paracetamol met codeïne (geen coffeïne), Thiamine(vit. B1)supplementen voor vrouwen in de overgang (isoflavone, calcium, foliumzuur, D3, B1, B2, B6, B13, Biotin, foliumzuur)
Omdat in mijn familie veel hartpatiënten voor komen heb ik, preventief, (anti)cholesteroltabletten.

3x per week ontbijt ik met Brinta, de andere dagen 1 plak kandijkoek (gemaakt door de bakker) 1 fruitsoort en 1 meergranenboterham met Jam (bij Jam heb ik geen boter nodig)

Op het middagbrood komt biologische roomboter, kaas (brandnetel of kruiden), zelfgemaakte Jam, pure hagelslag of pindakaas. Als er jam, pindakaas of ander smeerbaar beleg, gebruikt wordt gebruik ik geen boter,

We eten elke dag verse (biologische)groenten van het seizoen, 3 verschillende soorten (biologische) fruit, 4 dagen (biologisch) vlees. 
3x per week maken we, naast de gekookte groenten, (als het kan biologische) salade van rauwkost of vers fruit.
Het, vooral magere, vlees wordt in olijfolie (soms met wat plantaardige boter er bij) gebakken of wordt in de oven of grillpan gegrild.
Verder drink ik per dag 2 liter kamillethee en 3 glazen biologische halfvolle melk.

Graag zou ik willen weten wat ik nog kan verbeteren. Maar........... misschien minder goed maar elke dag wil ik in ieder geval de bio-roomboter voor 2 sneetjes brood behouden. (biologische boter heeft gelukkig wel minder cholesterol dan de 'gewone' roomboter.
Ik heb een aardige dosis medicijnen om zo goed mogelijk mijn leven te leven en dingen te kunnen doen wat nu nog voor mij mogelijk is. Minder medicatie kan natuurlijk ook maar dan is het kwalitatief een stuk minder.
Ik kies voor een zo prettig mogelijk met misschien wat minder lang leven dan langer leven waar een groot deel daarvan op bed is doorgebracht.

I]*Nog even terug komen op het oorspronkelijke thema terug komen. De tandplak.[/*I]
Ik poets 2x per dag tand voor tand en kies voor kies rondom en spoel daarna 30 seconden mijn mond met mondspoelmiddel na. (mag ik CB12 noemen?)
Tussen de middag poets ik mijn tanden. Niet te snel na het eten want na het eten is, door o.a. zuur in het eten, het tandglazuur niet op z'n sterkst.

Met vriendelijke groet en wie het nodig heeft...... het allerbeste toegewenst, Joke sk

----------


## evitalien

Beste Joke,

Het is heel moeilijk om in zijn algemeenheid iets over jou situatie te zeggen. In mijn praktijk kijk ik naar de mens in zijn geheel. Welke klachten zijn er en hoe zijn die ontstaan? Als er een regelmechanisme verstoord is geeft het lichaam een signaal af. Dit signaal kan heel divers zijn. Het kan een pijnklacht zijn, huidproblemen, darmklachten of ademhalingsklachten. Als we weten hoe de klacht ontstaan is kunnen we hem gaan oplossen.

Veel van mijn patiënten maken de vergissing te denken dat als ze biologische groenten en fruit eten ze geen tekorten in de voeding hebben. Biologische groeten en fruit bevatten geen bestrijdingsmiddelen. In die zin zijn ze dus gezonder. Maar als de bodem, waarin ze moeten groeien, uitgeput is zitten er niet meer voedingsstoffen in dan in niet biologische groenten.

In mijn praktijk ontraad ik mensen melk te drinken. Melk verandert de zuurgraad van het bloed. Het bloed wordt zuurder. Dit is een voor het lichaam ongewenste situatie. Het lichaam lost dit op door kalk uit de botten te halen. Door het drinken van melk kan er dus botontkalking ontstaan. 

De roomboter ga ik je absoluut niet ontraden. Ik heb veel liever dat dit gebruikt als (dieet) margarine en halvarine. Over het cholesterolgehalte in roomboter zou ik me maar niet druk maken. Voeding maakt maar 5% van het het cholesterolgehalte in het bloed uit. Met andere woorden: onze voeding heeft nauwelijks invloed op het cholesterolgehalte van het bloed. Daar is een heel ander proces voor verantwoordelijk.

Je gebruikt voedingssupplementen. Maar zijn die ook goed gedoseerd en van een goede kwaliteit? In het supplementenland is helaas veel kaf onder het koren. Zijn de supplementen op jouw situatie afgestemd of heb je zelf wat informatie bij elkaar gezocht? Moet gezonde voeding en goede voedingssupplementen zijn hele goede resultaten te boeken.

Om terug te komen op het onderwerp (tandplak). Ik zou je een goed antioxidanten willen adviseren, en dat is nu juist wat jij mist in het rijtje supplementen.

Ik hoop dat je iets aan mijn antwoord hebt. Mocht je nog vragen hebben dan hoor ik het graag.


Vriendelijke groeten,


Evitalien


Uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## Flogiston

De hier gegeven tips zijn heel goed en waardevol.

Er is echter één punt dat onjuist is: melk heeft *geen invloed* op de zuurgraad van het bloed.

Bloed is erop gemaakt de zuurgraad constant te houden. Een miniscule verandering leidt direct tot een corrigerende actie. Dit mechanisme is zo sterk dat het zelfs in sterk verzwakte, zwaar zieke mensen functioneert.

Mocht het bloed toch een ietsiepietsie zuurder worden dan normaal, dan merk je dat ogenblikkelijk: je begint te hijgen.

Dit is namelijk het mechanisme waarop het lichaam de spieren van extra zuurstof voorziet wanneer je je inspant. Door de inspanning zullen de spieren meer kooldioxide produceren. Kooldioxide wordt ook wel koolzuur genoemd, en dat is niet voor niets: koolzuur heeft een verzurende werking.

Nu is bloed een gebufferde oplossing, wat betekent dat de zuurgraad vrijwel constant blijft, ook als er veel koolzuur uit de spieren in het bloed komt om naar de longen te worden getransporteerd. Maar toch, de zuurgraad stijgt. Een mini-mini-ietsiepietsie.

Die enorm kleine stijging van de zuurgraad van het bloed is al voldoende om ons duidelijk te laten hijgen. En dat is een nuttig gevolg: je ademt het kooldioxide sneller uit, en je ademt extra zuurstof in die naar de spieren gaat.

Wanneer we deze kennis toepassen op het drinken van melk, dan zien we dat we niet beginnen te hijgen nadat we melk drinken. Zelfs als we een hele liter in één keer zouden drinken, zouden we niet gaan hijgen.

Dit kan maar één ding betekenen: melk heeft geen enkele invloed op de zuurgraad van het bloed.

Overigens wijzen klinische metingen hetzelfde uit, maar het bovenstaande is iets dat iedereen zelf heel eenvoudig kan proberen.

Ik vond het van belang dit even toe te voegen. Er zijn namelijk veel mensen die misbruik maken van de misvatting dat het bloed zou kunnen "verzuren" en dat we daar iets aan zouden moeten doen. Daarom is het van groot belang dit recht te zetten.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Beste Flogiston, 

Mooie uiteenzetting maar leg eens uit waarom en hoe het komt dat we weten waardoor mensen gaan hijgen als het bloed iets zuurder wordt, zou het bloed dan toch een pietsje zuurder worden zoals je zegt en onze lichamen met alle immuunziektes reageren daar dan goed op en lossen het op?

Ik geloof dat je helemaal juist zit door te stellen dat de zuurgraad vrijwel constant is, maar vrijwel geeft een min en een plus aan die je zelf direct weer ontkent, los van het feit dat melk voor kalveren is en niet zo geschikt voor veel meer mensen dan we denken, kan dit natuurlijk wel alkalisch werken, ik zou in plaats van melk toch eerder naar het door jou verguisde Kangenwater grijpen (immers via die post noemde je het een hype).

Zoals ik al schreef in antwoord op je ongefundeerde antwoord kan een verhoging van de PH waarde op celniveau van 7.3 naar 7.45 leiden tot een bijna 65% hoger zuurstofgehalte op celniveau. Ik heb een vriendin met Cikkelcelanemie, zoals jou wellicht bekend staan deze mensen door gebrekkige zuurstofopname er vaak slecht voor, hebben veel pijn en onbehagen zelfs van deze handicap, verrassend is dan wel dat met kangenwater deze klachten grotendeels verdwijnen. 

Ik zou dat niet zomaar het placebo-effect willen noemen, maar zou wel willen zeggen, lees je eigen stuk nog eens goed door en zie de tegenstrijdigheid. Overigens ook Dr. Otto Warburg, Nobelprijswinnaar zei `Cancerous tissues are acidic, whereas healthy tissues are alkaline, water splits into H+ en OH-, ions, if there is an excess of H+ it is acidic and if there is an excess of OH- it is alkaline."

Kanker heeft geen zuurstof nodig, hoe gedragen onze lichamen zich dan bij kanker, ook als we het nog niet herkent hebben, ik wil je graag verwijzen naar een boek over kanker bijvoorbeeld van Dr. Brian S. Peshkin (Het verzwegen verhaal over kanker)

Nu refereer ik naar kanker, maar immuunziekten, diabetes, darmproblemen, verdorsting het zijn megaproblemen die ook onze gezondheidsverzekeringen onbetaalbaar maken en wie heeft het antwoord wel? Ik niet hapklaar maar ik ben er van overtuigd dat de oplossingen niet in boekjes staan en dat meedenken in je eigen ziekteproces zeer belangrijk is.

Wat hebben we aan analysegezondheidszorg? Alles testen maar los van elkaar, de domheid waarmee academici bezig blijven, een bekende met EPP, heeft last van onstekingen in luchtwegen en hoofd, bloeddruk steeg naar 300 over 220, natuurlijk gelijk prednison en bloeddrukverlagers, maar de problemen bleven, onderzoeken werden gedaan, waar komt dit nu vandaan, niets werd gevonden. NA eindelijk een geïnteresseerd gesprek met mijn kennis door een internist bleek dat ze de hele tijd niet hebben uitgezocht, neuroloog en internist wat de EPP nu eigenlijk inhield. De stand van zaken nu, gestopt met Prednison want door de EPP mist deze patient een enzym en met prednison heeft dat geen goede uitkomst.

Ik vermoed een agenda achter uw postings, mijn emailadres staat in het andere draadje, feel free to contact me, en dames hierboven succes, ik hoop dat u elkaar kunt helpen.

Fijne zondag.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Jeroen1964,

Bedankt voor het herhalen van mijn woorden. Je kopieert mijn stelling prima: bloed is erop gemaakt de zuurgraad constant te houden. Dat lukt verdraaid goed. Niet helemaal 100%, want dat is onmogelijk.

Dat hele kleine afwijkinkje dat kan ontstaan, leidt direct tot duidelijk merkbare gevolgen. Ik noemde het hijgen. Een miniscule stijging van de zuurgraad van het bloed leidt al tot sterk hijgen. Een grote stijging van de zuurgraad van het bloed zou direct dodelijk zijn.

Na deze correcte herhaling van mijn punten ga je de fout in. Je haalt melk erbij. Maar of melk nu goed of slecht voor ons is maakt voor deze discussie niet uit. Of melk nu goed of slecht is, je gaat er niet van hijgen. En _dus_ heeft melk geen invloed op de zuurgraad van het bloed.

Ik vind het fijn voor jouw vriendin dat ze zich nu wat beter voelt. Toevallig is dat gebeurd nadat ze kangenwater dronk. Een relatie tussen die twee is er echter niet - zou die er zijn, dan zou dat een medische doorbraak van wereldformaat zijn!

Over kanker doen helaas veel onzinverhalen de ronde. Kankercellen zijn cellen die zich ongeremd vermenigvuldigen en groeien. Daar hebben ze veel energie voor nodig. Een cel verkrijgt energie uit zuurstof. Daarom hebben tumoren zoveel zuurstof nodig.

Zoals gebruikelijk zit er wel een kern van waarheid in het verhaal dat tumoren wat zuurder zijn. Jammer genoeg wordt die kern van waarheid volkomen uit zijn verband getrokken.

Wat er in werkelijkheid gebeurt is dat een tumor veel energie nodig heeft, en dus veel zuurstof. Net als een spier die hard moet werken, ook die heeft veel energie en dus veel zuurstof nodig.

Die spier zal na een tijdje merkbaar gaan verzuren. Dat voel je, en je merkt dat het zuur ook in je bloed komt doordat je gaat hijgen.

De kanker zal zoveel zuurstof verbruiken voor zijn groei dat ook het gezwel zal gaan verzuren. Het gezwel verzuurt dus niet omdat het geen zuurstof nodig zou hebben, zoals sommigen hardnekkig blijven beweren, maar juist doordat het gezwel zo enorm _veel_ zuurstof nodig heeft - meer zuurstof dan het op dat moment krijgt. Een gezwel dat geen extra zuurstof krijgt, zal op den duur sterven en zal dus geen probleem vormen.

Juist daarom scheiden beginnende tumoren stoffen af die de vorming van nieuwe bloedvaten stimuleren. Dit noemen we angiogenese (bloedvatvorming). Lees dat artikel maar eens, het is erg illustratief! De nieuwe bloedvaten voorzien de tumor van extra bloed en dus van extra zuurstof. Pas wanneer er voldoende nieuwe bloedvaten zijn gevormd, kan het gezwel verder woekeren.

Het is niet voor niets dat veel medisch onderzoek zich richt op het verhinderen van die angiogenese. Zonder angiogenese blijft het gezwel zuurstofloos (en verzuurd), en zal het dus sterven.

Ik hoop dat ik met bovenstaande uitleg wat duidelijkheid heb kunnen geven. Mocht je nog vragen hebben, stel ze gerust.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Beste Flogiston,

Dat zou mooi zijn als alles oplost door juist het tegengestelde effect, verzuring is dus de boodschap en dan sterven/inkapselen de tumoren, het zou echt mooi zijn. Zonder skeptisch te zijn moet natuurlijk angiogenese goed onderzocht worden, hoeveel mensen doen dit nu en hoe lang al, hoeveel vrucht werpt deze hypothese nu af? Ik weet bijvoorbeeld bij ALS dat eiwitten een grote rol spelen, maar ben bang dat door daar alle peilen op te richten de verkeerde zaken buiten schot blijven, omgevingsfactoren, voeding beweging en afkomst worden niet goed onderzocht. En dat betreft onderzoeken sinds pakweg 15 jaar. Hoe lang wordt er onderzoek naar kanker gedaan en hoe ver is dat onderzoek, helaas zijn de meeste behandelingen nog steeds invaliderend, dat zijn geen echte doorbraken in mijn beleving, heb je het boek van dr. Peshkin gelezen?

Je vervalt nu overigens in de totale carcinome hoek, waar het niet per definitie over ging, ik blijf erbij dat een goed zuurstofpercentage op celniveau zeer belangrijk is, het draait om alkalisch tussen PH 7.3 en PH 7.45 dit verschil kan bereikt worden en zal voor een beter gevoel bij sporters, zieken en ouderen maar ook mensen die obese zijn of het gevoel hebben dat hun conditie te wensen over laat. Het anti-oxidant verhaal met een goede doormeting van de oxidant reduction potention van water etc. laat zien dat frisdrank en vele andere dranken funest zijn voor ons lichaam.

Ik kom hier graag later op terug, ik merk dat ik moe ben, ga zo naar mijn mandje, ik wil niet te verward raken, maar ben niet zo blij met jouw instelling en afwijzende houding naar alles wat "out of the box is". Er zijn meer mensen die zich zo op het internet manifesteren, ze vallen vaak terug op basiskennis nvt het academische en vaak proberen ze een onderwerp tot één soort probleemstelling te laten verworden.

Ik zeg niet dat je zo'n figuur bent, geloof nog enigszins in objectiviteit maar laat me ook niet in zo'n spel meeslepen.

Welterusten voor nu en happy new week!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik ging op de details van kanker in omdat jij het onderwerp noemde. Ik wilde duidelijkheid scheppen over het verzuringsverhaal. En vooral duidelijk maken dat kankers juist _niet_ ontstaan in zuurstofloze en zure omstandigheden, maar dat dergelijke omstandigheden de kanker juist doden.

Het anti-oxidant-verhaal is een heel ander punt. Anti-oxidanten zijn belangrijk, maar ze hebben niets te maken met kangenwater of verzuring.

Wist je trouwens dat één van de belangrijkste anti-oxidanten, namelijk vitamine C, zuur is?

Verwar mijn houding alsjeblieft niet met 'altijd afwijzend'. Dat is absoluut niet het geval. Ik kan me voorstellen dat het hier soms wel zo lijkt. Maar dat komt doordat ik reageer op dingen die niet kloppen. Als iets wel klopt dan hoef ik er immers niet op te reageren, of ik heb aan slechts enkele woorden genoeg.

Als er dus 100 dingen staan en ik ben het met 98 eens, dan zal ik schrijven over die twee dingen waar ik het niet mee eens ben. Als je dan mijn verhaal leest, dan zie je alleen maar afwijzingen. Dat komt dus niet doordat ik alles af zou wijzen, het komt doordat ik die 98 andere dingen niet noem.

Ik ga nu ook slapen, het is de hoogste tijd.

Groetjes,

Flogiston

----------


## Jeroen1964

Beste Flogiston,

Ik zei eerder dat ik naar bed ging, je triggerde me echter met dat andere bericht, ik noemde niet alleen kanker en laten we eerlijk zijn het betreft jouw visie op kanker en wellicht onderzoeken over kanker, mij lijkt het een kip en ei probleem waar ze na heel veel jaren onderzoek nog niet uit zijn, anti-oxidanten worden door menig onderzoeker wel degelijk bij kankeronderzoek betrokken dus heeft dat heel wat uit te staan met kanker.

Vitamine C is een zuur, klopt en een anti-oxidant, wel eens gehoord van ORP waarden? Bijvoorbeeld dat een flesje Spa Blauw 6 PH is met een positieve ORP waarde, dat er in ons water fluor, e-coli, arseen, kwik etc. zit, nu hoor ik direct al ja hoor maar alles is binnen de normen.

Grappig ga dan eens zoeken naar de normwaarden van bijvoorbeeld glyphosate in Europa, toen in Europa bleek dat meer dan 40 % van de mannen dit stofje met zich meedragen, wat vreemd is want niet iedereen gebruikt roundup, is in de US of A de normering ineens verdubbelt, Monsanto is een bedrijf wat overheidssteun krijgt op vele vlakken, de producent van zaden en onkruidverdelgers, bezitten al natuurlijke groente(gepatenteerd) en waren de producent in de Vietnamoorlog met Agent Orange. Nu verblijden ze ons met carcinogene onkruidverdelgers.

Zo gaan we in onze mooie westerse democratie om met normen. 

Overigens wanneer je bekend bent met ORP waarde, onderzoek dan eens wat meer en zie dat antioxidanten niet zuur hoeven te zijn, lees op de volgende pagina eens een interview met Ray Kurzweil (Wetenschapper, MIT Prijswinnaar en ontvanger van National Medal of Technology) http://www.natarella.org/nl/faq.html

Goede nacht.

----------


## Flogiston

Vanzelfsprekend worden anti-oxidanten betrokken bij het onderzoek naar kanker. Het is een breed onderzoeksveld, vele wegen worden tegelijk onderzocht. Bijvoorbeeld de rol van anti-oxidanten. De rol van angiogenese. De rol van de receptoren die normaal gesproken de celgroei remmen maar die in kankercellen zijn uitgeschakeld. Enzovoort, enzovoort, enzovoort.

Van de ORP-waarde heb ik nog niet gehoord, maar een kort onderzoekje leert dat daarmee heel gewoon de welbekende redoxpotentiaal wordt bedoeld die al op de middelbare school wordt onderwezen. Is dat inderdaad wat je met ORP bedoelt?

Met vervuiling heeft dit alles overigens weinig te maken. Er zijn gifstoffen met een erg positieve redoxpotentiaal, er zijn gifstoffen met een erg negatieve redoxpotentiaal, er zijn gifstoffen met een neutrale redoxpotentiaal.

Maar laat eerst maar even weten of je met ORP-waarde inderdaad de redoxpotentiaal bedoelt.

Wat Ray Kurzweil betreft: waar hecht je meer geloof aan: aan de woorden van één enkeling die grote commerciële belangen heeft bij zijn uitspraken, of aan de woorden van honderdduizenden onafhankelijke wetenschappers die geen commerciële belangen hebben?

Overigens is Kurzweil toch die man van de waanzinnige hoeveelheden supplementen die zelfs allerlei chemicaliën direct in zijn bloedstroom inspoot? Als ik me goed herinner slikte hij ergens tussen de 200 en de 300 supplementen (wauw!), spoot hij allerlei spul in zijn aderen, en dronk hij veel wijn. Dat alles vanwege zijn persoonlijke overtuiging dat dit zou helpen gezond te worden.

Over alkalisch water zegt de (niet commercieel beïnvloede) kennis volgens de meest recente stand van zaken het volgende:
_There is no empirical evidence to support claims made by manufacturers that drinking ionized water will have a noticeable effect on the body. Drinking ionized water would not be expected to alter the body's pH due to the acid-base homeostasis._

Het gaat hier dus om empirische kennis. Dus niks geen theorie, maar gewoon proberen en kijken wat er wel of niet gebeurt.

[/url]

----------


## Flogiston

Mocht een ander nog vragen hebben, dan ben ik natuurlijk gaarne bereid die te beantwoorden. Ook sta ik open voor op- en aanmerkingen op de punten die ik naar voren heb gebracht. Tenslotte is mijn kennis niet perfect, dus ik kan best dingen over het hoofd hebben gezien, en er zouden nieuwe ontdekkingen kunnen zijn gedaan waarvan ik nog niet op de hoogte ben.

Mocht je bang zijn dat hier weer een gigantisch gehakketak ontstaat, dan kun je me ook een PB sturen.

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Flogiston

----------


## DokterFlip

Voor de belangstellenden zal ik een uitleg geven over hoe de maag zorgt dat de zuurgraad altijd hoog (dus lage pH) blijft.

De regeling van de zuurgraad van de maag is uitzonderlijk goed geregeld. En dat is geen wonder, want zoals ik in mijn vorige bijdrage heb uitgelegd is het behoud van een hoge zuurgraad (lage pH) van levensbelang. Het mechanisme om die zuurgraad altijd op peil te houden is dan ook bij vrijwel alle zoogdieren zeer snel en zeer stabiel.

Ik zal een wat vereenvoudigde beschrijving geven van hoe de maagzuurproductie wordt gereguleerd. Indien er belangstelling voor is kan ik dieper op de stof ingaan, maar in eerste instantie lijkt mij dat niet nodig.

Maagzuur wordt geproduceerd door pariëtale cellen. Het maagzuur dat die cellen produceren wordt door een protonenpomp naar de maaginhoud getransporteerd.De pariëtale cellen worden op meerdere manieren gestimuleerd. De belangrijkste daarvan is via het hormoon gastrine. Hoe meer gastrine er is, hoe meer maagzuur de pariëtele cellen zullen produceren.Het gastrine wordt geproduceerd door G-cellen (dat is de G van Gastrine).De G-cellen zijn normaal gesproken continu gastrine aan het produceren. Ze worden echter geremd door een ander hormoon, somatostatine.Somatostatine wordt geproduceerd door de D-cellen. D-cellen meten de zuurgraad van de maaginhoud. Hoe zuurder de maaginhoud, hoe meer somatostatine de D-cellen zullen produceren.
Dus wat gebeurt er in de normale toestand (erg zure maag): de D-cellen voelen dat de maag erg zuur is en produceren dus veel somatostatine. Dit somatostatine remt de G-cellen. Daardoor produceren de G-cellen minder gastrine. En daardoor produceren de pariëtale cellen slechts weinig maagzuur. Dat laatste is precies wat we willen: de maag is al zuur, dus hoeft er nog maar weinig zuur te worden geproduceerd.

Zodra de maag minder zuur wordt (de pH stijgt), voelen de D-cellen dat. Die zullen daardoor minder somatostatine gaan produceren. Doordat er nu minder somatostatine is, worden de G-cellen minder geremd. De G-cellen gaan nu harder aan de slag, ze produceren meer gastrine. Die extra hoeveelheid gastrine zorgt ervoor dat de pariëtale cellen extra veel maagzuur produceren.

Op deze manier wordt ervoor gezorgd dat de maaginhoud zuur is. Altijd. Zodra de maaginhoud niet meer zuur genoeg is, sluit de maagpoort zich en wordt er snel extra maagzuur geproduceerd. Pas wanneer dat extra maagzuur de zuurgraad van de maag weer op peil heeft gebracht, opent de maagpoort zich weer.

Dit mechanisme is het belangrijkste mechanisme om de zuurgraad van de maag te allen tijde op peil te houden. Omdat die zuurgraad zo belangrijk is als zelfbescherming, zijn er nog wat extra mechanismen ingebouwd. Het voert echter te ver om die allemaal te gaan behandelen.

Om nog even het bruggetje te slaan naar de discussie (als je het zo mag noemen) in deze draad: datgene wat via de maag in de darmen komt, is zuur. Altijd. Al drink je nog zulk basisch water, de maag zal dat water pas doorlaten nadat de basische pH is omgezet in een flink zure pH. Die zure vloeistof komt in de darmen. De darmen hebben hun eigen regelmechanisme om het zuur te neutraliseren en de pH naar een waarde te brengen die geschikt is voor verwerking in de darmen.

Dus of je nu citroensap (zuur) of kalkwater (basisch) drinkt: alles wordt in de maag zuur gemaakt en pas dan richting de darmen doorgegeven. De darmen neutraliseren de zuurgraad. De darminhoud zal daardoor altijd dezelfde pH hebben, ongeacht wat je hebt gegeten of gedronken.

----------

